# Ugly Stik Lite..



## jasnooks (Jun 23, 2010)

Sort of a rant, but this has been on my mind for awhile, and thought i'd get some others input on it.

I've had 2 regular ugly stik's for about 25 years that have taking a beating and never failed. No broken guides or anything.

Not all that sensitive and a bit heavy, but they are great for certain situations.

Then i see that they came out with the lite, basicly the same "unbreakable" construction but a lighter version. 

So, i made the decision to buy one for a rod to keep in the car at all times.
I changed my mind when i looked at one in the store..

What's the deal with the stainless steel guides?

They take a great rod, "improve" it, charge a little more, but then they put these god awful pos guides on them.

I wanted to use power pro on this rod, but i know that ss wont stand up to braid.

I guess i'm just wondering if i'm the only one that was bothered by this.


----------



## The_Don (Apr 28, 2008)

I wasnt really bothered. Its a cheap rod and even with the guides and using braid cleaned up all right on walleye in the spring with no signs of wear. If your that worried about a mishap because of the guides, buy a guide repair kit and change out the tip. I did that on my 10' ultralite because i couldnt stand the noise of the fireline reeling in.(different rod)


----------



## jasnooks (Jun 23, 2010)

The_Don said:


> I wasnt really bothered. Its a cheap rod and even with the guides and using braid cleaned up all right on walleye in the spring with no signs of wear. If your that worried about a mishap because of the guides, buy a guide repair kit and change out the tip. I did that on my 10' ultralite because i couldnt stand the noise of the fireline reeling in.(different rod)


I suppose i could do that. I think i even have a 3 piece tip top repair kit floating around somewhere.

I guess it just bothered me that they made a better ugly, but put crappier guides on it.


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

Just so you know ... powerpro is round and will not do damage to any guide no matter what type or how cheep
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lerxst (Feb 2, 2008)

DE82 said:


> Just so you know ... powerpro is round and will not do damage to any guide no matter what type or how cheep
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Actually Bryon it's not round it has a square shape to it just like fireline. It's the coating they put on it that makes it seem round and the thinner diameter. I just read up on this a few weeks ago so just an FYI.


----------



## irishyank (Dec 9, 2010)

I have a US lite and run 6lb Fireline on it I havent ever had any problem with the guides.


----------



## Eyefull (Dec 1, 2009)

Braid is not abrasive and will not hurt any modern guide material. The only exception is pulling mag divers with cheapo hardloy guide rings. Most retail rods have moved past those nowadays.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

A POS rod is a POS.......

If you're worried about guide wear - get something decent or change the guides on the POS.
:lol:






:evilsmile


----------



## GottaWanna (Oct 31, 2010)

I have been running 6'6" Ugly Stik Lite Inshore rods for trolling with 20# power pro for 7+ years now. No problems with the guides or rods. Def the way to go. Regular Ugly stiks do the job, but are scrap if you use them for anything but trolling.


----------



## vano397 (Sep 15, 2006)

braided line is not usually the culprit for worn guides, its the crap that builds up in the line that is. all braided line has small voids in it between the fibers, and that is where the abrasive stuff collects (magnified it looks kind of like a long skinny piece of sand paper). And since it absorbs water... as it dries you get hardness build up in it. So, if you want to use braid on cheap guides, keep it clean and you'll eliminate the problems.


----------

